# looking for hunting club in north georgia



## Cattlecompany (Apr 25, 2017)

My dad and I are looking for a hunting club around north ga   Gordon,Floyd,Whitfield,Murray and Bartow counties. We are response able hunters we don't shoot small deer.Let me know if you know or hear of thing.     Thanks


----------

